# Lotsahops



## johnno (2/9/04)

Hiya all,
Any Melb brewer want to go in and get a couple of different kinds of hops?
Can save on a bit of mail and get different varieties.
I'm leaning towards the US Goldings pellets at the moment but the UK Golding plugs are a top price as well.
Here is the list they just mailed me.
Anyways if anyone is interested PM me or post here. I will probably order tomorrow sometime.

cheers

Dear John



We have the following in stock in Hobart



1 kg packs of pellets



German Perle

German Spalt

German Tettnang



All these are $30 inclusive of GST



US Ahtanum

US Galena

US Vangard

US Golding

US Sterling

US Crystal

UK Target

UK Progress



All these are $25 inclusive of GST



2 kg hop plugs (squashed flowers)



Czech saaz

UK Golding

German Hallertau

German Hersbrucker

UK Fuggle



All these are $33 inclusive of GST



1 kg hop Flowers



NZ Nelson Sauvin

NZ Pacific Hallertau



These are $44 inclusive of GST



Postage is charged at cost

The 1 kg pellets are $7 for 2 kg, the others you will have to wait and see.



We also have some 1 kg bottles of ISOHOP and TETRAHOP if youre feeling adventurous.



Just let me know what you need



Kind regards



Sandy Ross

Hopco Pty Ltd


----------



## Justin (2/9/04)

My understanding was Hopco have a warehouse in Melbourne as well Johnno, I wonder if you could get them direct from there? I know they stock some here in Hobart and some in Melbourne but not sure which ones or even if they'd sell them to you out of the Melbourne warehouse, guess they would have said so if that was the case.

Good way to buy hops too. FWIW myself and some others are getting 5kg of Hallertau Hallertau tomorrow (we wanted Hallertau Mittlefruith but they didn't have any  ).

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Jovial_Monk (2/9/04)

Vangard is a close substitute for H Mittelfruh

Jovial Monk


----------



## Justin (2/9/04)

Already got some from the last bulk purchase  but I'm actually pretty close to running out. Used them in my schwarzbier and then the other day in an APA I did. We also got crystal, which I liked and challenger which I also came around to. Thanks for the suggestion though JM.

FWIW, mittelfruth!! mittlefruth!! I always forget how to spell it. Or is it Mittlefrueh?

Cheers, Justin


----------



## MCWB (3/9/04)

Mmm great deals as per usual. If anyone in Sydney's interested in anything, shoot me a PM.


----------



## GMK (14/1/05)

OK...

I have put my name down for a 5kg Box of Amarillo Hops and a 1kg of Spalt.

The Spalt is 25.00 per kg plus 7.00 freight - can get 2kg if people are interested. THese are due to be delivered end of Jan 2005 - next Hop Order.

Who is interested in Amarillo - price will be 30.00 per kg freighted to Adelaide.....
I can package it up and freight for those interstate people interested.
Locals can pick up or i can drop it off in Adelaide.

Let Me Know...


----------



## Batz (14/1/05)

As I am your second best friend Ken (behind Jayse)
What will you do me a kg of each for?
And where you getting this? Hopco?
Not telling?



Batz h34r:


----------



## GMK (14/1/05)

I am getting this from Hopc - 2004 stock...

I am selling it for the same price i get it - 

Spalt 25.00 a kg
Amarillo 30.00 akg
Styrian Goldings 27.00 a kg.

plus freight to you - could do some battering for a truflow thermometer - still waiting for my 90 degree elbow compression fittings....   

Hope i can stiil get them.... h34r:


----------



## barfridge (14/1/05)

I'll be interested in about 200 grams of amarillo. I could get more if splitting it down tht far is a problem.

cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/1/05)

Barfridge

I'd be in for a few hundred grams amarillo. Anyone else in Perth be interested so we could get Ken to do a single parcel we split over here? Whats the minumum you want to stuff around with Ken?

Actually second thoughts, to save putting the hassle on Ken, why dont I just get 500g or a kilo off Ken, whatever he wants to deal with, then people in Perth can contact me directly to grab some.

Of course, unlike Ken, here at Big Dog Brewing we add a serious profit margin.

Simon


----------



## JasonY (14/1/05)

I'd probably go 100 - 200g of amarillo. 

I am also planning on getting about 15kg (3 varieties x 5kg) of hops when hopco get the new stuff in. Will be cascade + 2 other (more if enough ppl are interested in the west). Will probably post something/pm when I get something definate from Hopco re the new stock.


----------



## GMK (14/1/05)

well i am happy to do 500gm or 1kg to Guest Lurker - or Jason Y - it is 150.00 incl freight to Adelaide for 5kg of Amarillo....

U could make that one of your lots....if u want to....

Pm me on monday and i can send u their e-mail address.


----------



## GMK (14/1/05)

so far i have lots of interest in the following hops:

Orders for :
- Amarillo 4kg leaving 1 kg for me - can get more if there is enough interests.
- Spalt 3.5kg
- Styrian Goldings - Genuine - 2 kg
- Halertau 0.5kg
- Tettnang 0.5kg
- Saaz 0.5kg

Will close it off mon arvo - so pm or let me know buy then so i can finalise it all.

Looks like another AHB Bulk Order...


----------



## Batz (14/1/05)

GMK said:


> still waiting for my 90 degree elbow compression fittings....


 Sorry lost interest , I don't need any hops

Cheers Batz


----------



## barfridge (14/1/05)

GMK: I'm more than happy to be part of guest lurker's order, to save you stuffing about with multiple orders.


----------



## GMK (18/1/05)

OK - this order is being finalised tomorrow - 
so far AHB Bulk Hop order stands at:

Amarillo 5kg
Spalt 4kg
Styrian Goldings - genuine 2kg
Hall 1kg
Tett 1kg
Saaz 1kg

The last three are subject to being shipped in 1 kg or 2 kg packets - will confirm once the order is finalised.
Work on 30.00 per kg and this should include freight.
BF - your Amarillo is included in GL's order.

So - jump on th eband wagon if u want some before 12.00 am tomorrow 19Jan2005 when i place it....


----------



## Chatty (18/1/05)

Better put me down for a half kilo of hallertauer Ken


----------



## Batz (19/1/05)

Batz said:


> still waiting for my 90 degree elbow compression fittings


 There in the post today GMK


----------



## GMK (19/1/05)

thanks batz...much appreciated...

Ken....


----------



## GMK (24/1/05)

OK....

All the Hops are ordered - waiting on Hopco to get back to me on price and when they will be shipped....

When i have confirmation - i will let you all know...


----------



## GMK (31/1/05)

Ok
Just heard back from Hopco...

Amarillo is in.
Spalt is in.
Styrian Goldings - have orderes for 3kg - they want me to get 5kg - does anyone else what some before i confirm order....
Pol i can get 1kg of US Hallertae if u want it...

Let me know soon...


----------



## Bionic (31/1/05)

I might as well get some.. Check your PM GMK


----------



## GMK (31/1/05)

thanks..still need abit more styrian goldings orders

SO far looking at 5 kg boxes of the following:
Amarillo
Spalt
Styrian Goldings

and 2kg of US Hallertae.

17kg of hops - man will i have some processing to do...
price will be 30.00 per kg plus freight to your house....

hope this is still ok with everyone who has ordered.

will hopefully finalise tomorrow.


----------



## jgriffin (31/1/05)

How do styrian golding compare to UK or US?


----------



## berto (31/1/05)

Is it too late to order anything other than the goldings or hallertau?


----------



## wee stu (31/1/05)

jgriffin said:


> How do styrian golding compare to UK or US?


 They are actually derived from English Fuggles - traditionally grown in Slovenia, though also grown in the US. Often found in Belgian ales. Arguably better aroma characteristics than the fuggle.


----------



## Batz (31/1/05)

Would be interested in some Styrian , but only 300gm
Just the thing for my Alts

PM me GMK if your interested

Batz h34r:


----------



## GMK (31/1/05)

ok batz - u are down for 300...of styrian goldings direct from Slovenia.

Berto - order still open for styrian, hallertae, Saaz plugs and a little spalt.

PM if u r still interested.


----------



## pint of lager (31/1/05)

Any chance just sticking with 500gms hallertau, rather than a whole kg?


----------



## GMK (31/1/05)

Ok

Order is now closed...

will be ordering 
5kg of Amarillo, Styrian and Spalt.
3kg of US Hallertae

Saaz plugs come in 2kg packets - i have orders for 1kg or 3kg as Pedro wants 2kg...

So not sure what is happening with Hallertae.

BUT no more orders for Spalt, Styrian or Amarillo.

Ken...


----------



## Bionic (1/2/05)

DOnt know if you got my PM. IS all the orders now closed or is the orders for 5kg of Amarillo, Styrian and Spalt. 3kg of US Hallertae open?


----------



## GMK (1/2/05)

Hop Order

OK - had some confusion over the hop order...

Orders closed for Amarillo , Spalt, Styrian Goldings.

Hallertaue is only available in 5kg box - only have orders for 3kg - need more.
Saaz Pellets - 5kg box, plugs are in 2kg packet - orders for 1-3kg.
Tettnang german 5kg box Us Tet any 1kg amounts.

Therefore - still need a few more orders for Hall - and i can do us Tet easily or for german approx 3.5kg short.

Or i can just order the Amarillo, spalt, styrian and we can organise a bulk order for the rest at a later date.

what is the consensus.


----------



## Bionic (1/2/05)

Allrighty... Ill go for 1kg of SAAZ plugs for sure.. And 1kg of Hal depending on the cost of the HAL


----------



## berto (1/2/05)

GMK did you get my PM?
Ill go for 1/2kg of saaz and 1/2 kg of the hallertau.


----------



## wee stu (1/2/05)

Having fun, Kenny??
Sorting this lot out will be more entertaining than getting the Xmas case boxes right  
At least my spalt and styrians are coming.


----------



## GMK (2/2/05)

OK just got off the phone from placing the order.

i am Ordering the following Hop Pellets : 
Amarillo 2004 Stock - 5 kgs
Spalt 2002 - genuine from Slavenia - 5kgs
Styrian Goldings 2002 - 5kg
Hallertae Traditional 2002 - 5kg.

Total order 20 kg. No Saaz Pellets at teh moment and no Tettnang.

Price will be an even 30.00 per kg plus freight to your place.

Will be in touch when the order arrives.

If any one one wants to pull out - do so now.

I will be one busy boy soon....


----------



## Batz (2/2/05)

We will all wait till you have the hops delivered at your place before we pull out GMK :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## GMK (3/2/05)

money for 20kg of Hops been transfered - order will be processed by tomorrow and on its way.....

I will be very busy next week sorting it all out....

But my house will smell nice....


----------



## GMK (7/2/05)

OK - Got home tonight to a 20kg box of hops...

The hops are in !!!!

This has to be one of the biggest AHB Bulk orders - i now need to sort it all out...


----------



## JasonY (7/2/05)

Could you smell the box from a block away  carefull you don't inhale too much!


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/2/05)

Ken

A word of advice. Lock the kids away, and don't let any mates come round and make you drink. You know you don't have a good track record on multi-tasking, and I don't want to get stiffed on my order!


----------



## GMK (8/2/05)

Thanks very much GL....

I guess i just cant multi-task like the girls - i end up multi-juggling ....

Until they all come crashing down....
Ok...

Here are my Bank Details:
BSB: 803-205
Account:20672480
Name: K Jermey
Ref: "insert your Name" Hops
Amount: 30.00 per kg plus freight - 6.50 for under 450gms, 10.00 for over 500gms upto 3kg, Fellow Adelaideons - no freight.

I will label them and put them in freezer bags and express post overnight.....


----------



## Bionic (8/2/05)

Ill transfer the moneys accross when I get home from work for 1kg of Hal


----------



## berto (8/2/05)

Did i end up with any hops here or not? 
Just wanna make sure i pay if there is, or start buying up elsewhere


----------



## Bionic (8/2/05)

GMK Check your PM


----------



## waggabrewers (8/2/05)

Hi john

put me down for 1kg of Pacific halletau (flowers) 1 kg of Nz cascade (Flowers) ( if sandy has any divided boxes if not break his legs) If you cant get NZ cascade get 1 kg of cheq Saaz plugs.

Will these be at hopco prices or do you take a cut. 

Peter Bichsel 0400 431172


----------



## GMK (8/2/05)

berto said:


> Did i end up with any hops here or not?
> Just wanna make sure i pay if there is, or start buying up elsewhere


 Berto

Have u down for 500 of Hallertae.

Ken...


----------



## berto (9/2/05)

Cheers, 
I'll fire off a pm now with address etc and im transferring the money now. 

Rob


----------



## Bionic (14/2/05)

Just wondering how the hops are goin GMK... I transfered the moneys accross last wednesday


----------



## GMK (14/2/05)

Your hops were posted this morning - on their way.

Only have a couple more to package and send out for tomorrow.


----------



## Doc (14/2/05)

GMK said:


> Your hops were posted this morning - on their way.
> 
> Only have a couple more to package and send out for tomorrow.
> [post="44981"][/post]​



Excellent. Look forward to coming home from work in a couple of days and smelling hops all the way up the street  

Thanks for organising GMK.

Doc


----------



## Batz (14/2/05)

Kenny
Hang on to mine mate , I am going to be away for a while and don't want them sitting in the PO

I'll add the extra cash for the shanks to the bill OK?

Batz


----------



## GMK (14/2/05)

Just wait until i can confirm the availability of 5...

No worries...

Ken...


----------



## Bionic (15/2/05)

Sweet... Thats the best news I have heard this week!!  

Cheers man


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/2/05)

Woohoo, mine got here. Thanks for organising Ken. Package got a bit held up at the Belmont police station, while PC Plod inspected a suspected drugs package!

Edit OK after 4 goes, I cant add a scan of the letter from the police. Seems to be a bug there, starts adding the attachment and then I get a blank screen.


----------



## big d (16/2/05)

how much of ya hop stash did pc plod smoke/sample before letting you have the rest gl.


----------



## waggabrewers (16/2/05)

Are the hops Ive order in as yet? Who do I pay and what have you been able to get for me? My mobile has had a few missed calls but no measages.


----------



## Batz (16/2/05)

waggabrewers said:


> Are the hops Ive order in as yet? Who do I pay and what have you been able to get for me? My mobile has had a few missed calls but no measages.
> [post="45365"][/post]​




How Kenny must love an enquiry like this   

Seriously thankyou GMK , I hope we all keep doing bulk orders like this , will save us a lot of money.
Just takes a little effort and will really could have a good thing happening here.
Distance is not a worry , ask Big d and Batz :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Bionic (16/2/05)

Hey GMK Just letting you know that I recieved my order today..
Thanks alot for that..

My wife said today when I got home
"you have recieved a parcel from SA it smells funny"

hehe


----------



## Doc (16/2/05)

I received my package too today thanks GMK.
Smelling great in the kitchen when I got home :lol:

Doc


----------

